# no sound, 2.6.5-mm1 on x86

## x86processor

Hi!

I have installed Gentoo 1.4 with kernel sources 2.6.5-mm1on my Thinkpad T41. Installation documentation available here (http://www.rit.edu/~sak5991/gentoofreebsd.html). 

I am trying to configure the sound. The kernel is detecting my sound, as seen from the output of 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #cat /proc/pci | grep audio
> 
> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio Controller (Rev 1)
> ...

 

I had SuSE 9 earlier and this is the lsmod output (showing sound drivers loaded)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  
> 
> snd-pcm-oss            45152   0 (autoclean)
> ...

 

Now, on Gentoo, I have all these drivers (except soundcore) in /lib/modules/2.6.5-mm1/kernel/sound/pci

When I do, modprobe snd-intel8x0 all the above sound drivers get loaded, except for "soundcore". The output of lsmod in Gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_intel8x0           29352  0 
> ...

 

So, I tried loading the soundcore module, but, it returned FATAL: no module found. I have built-in module support for the drivers and alsa in /usr/src/linux/.config. dmesg shows the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64
> 
> intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49451 usecs
> ...

 

I tried increasing the volume in xmms and playing an .mp3 file, it said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Please check that
> 
> Your soundcard is configured properly
> ...

 

Any help will be very useful.

Thanks,

x86

----------

## meowsqueak

Check the relevant device nodes in /dev are set to 'group audio rw' and you are part of the audio group yourself?

----------

## x86processor

None of the users were part of the audio group, so I have now added the "shaks" user to audio group. I have also changed the /dev/sound and /dev/snd settings to group audio and file permissions are set to rw. Here is the output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ls -l /dev/snd
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

I am still getting the following error when I play xmms:

""Please check that

Your soundcard is configured properly

You have the correct output plugin selected

No other progress is blocking the soundcard"

Am I missing something? 

x86

----------

## x86processor

Ok, I have it working. This is my documentation:

Opened alsa-guide webpage:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

Under Installation,

I skipped kernel modules, as I already had the sound modules installed and compiled in my 2.6 kernel, and hence moved to configuration of ALSA modules.

emerged alsa-utils:

```

#emerge alsa-utils

```

Didn't change anything in /etc/modules.d/alsa except added my sound card as:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0
> 
> 

 

The mixer, dsp and midi settings for  were already uncommented.

Saved the file and did:

```

#modules-update

```

The sound settings were properly configured already in  /etc/devfsd.conf

I started alsa,

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

It started fine, but, had to unmute master and PCM:

```

# amixer set Master 100 unmute

# amixer set PCM 100 unmute

```

I tested if sound worked by playing pop.wav:

```

#aplay $KDEDIR/share/sounds/pop.wav

```

and it played the "pop" sound  :Smile: 

So, I decided to add alsa to startup boot,

```

#rc-update add alsasound boot

```

Thanks,

x86

----------

## !db!

I just got a T41 and wanted to say thanks to x86processor for his very clear walkthrough - worked straight off for me!

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

## jeffschwab

 *x86processor wrote:*   

> Ok, I have it working. This is my documentation:
> 
> Opened alsa-guide webpage:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml
> ...

 

Outstanding.  I can only guess how much time this has saved me.  Thank you.  Three years later, this is still usefu.

----------

